# Aosp



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I just flashed mini bamf which is aosp, and was wondering what kernel is the best. I was using Imoseyons 3.8 btest *I think that's the number* and was wondering what the bealst kernel for aosp is

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

I like imoseyon's if you're gonna use that grab the latest 3.9.2


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Personally, I really like a lot of what DRod does with the OMFGB/CM7 KangBang kernel. Tons of slots, so even though true custom-clocking isn't quite possible, it's essentially close enough. Allows for oC'ing up to 2.0+ GHz for the rare device which can take it and a ton of governors which are fantastic work.

As I understand it, a lot of what is in it is compilation work, but nonetheless, it's truly great. Having said all of this, I have no clue whether or not it will run on mini BAMF, so make a NANDroid backup, as always 

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

headcheese said:


> I like imoseyon's if you're gonna use that grab the latest 3.9.2


Found the 3.9.2 lean aosp kernel, gonna try that

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

jdkernel of course! 
/troll

Drod, IMO, tiamat, and jdkernel are all good. I recommend to try all of them and see which ones you like. I may like jdkernel, but you may like tiamat. Its all about personal preferences and what CPU settings you use (clockspeed, governors, etc)

Sent from Liquid Gingerbread v3.0.1 with jdkernel using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> jdkernel of course!
> /troll
> 
> Drod, IMO, tiamat, and jdkernel are all good. I recommend to try all of them and see which ones you like. I may like jdkernel, but you may like tiamat. Its all about personal preferences and what CPU settings you use (clockspeed, governors, etc)
> ...


Ill try your kernel, I just use them to OC to 1.4ghz and minimum 398mhz and don't understand governors so I just use what is standard

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> Personally, I really like a lot of what DRod does with the OMFGB/CM7 KangBang kernel. Tons of slots, so even though true custom-clocking isn't quite possible, it's essentially close enough. Allows for oC'ing up to 2.0+ GHz for the rare device which can take it and a ton of governors which are fantastic work.
> 
> As I understand it, a lot of what is in it is compilation work, but nonetheless, it's truly great. Having said all of this, I have no clue whether or not it will run on mini BAMF, so make a NANDroid backup, as always
> 
> ...


Me too. It's the only kernel my phone likes.

Also, it is a compilation kernel. It used to be called KangBang. 

Drunk texted from my Thunderbreaded Bolt


----------

